
How Will the H-1B Ban Impact Technologists' Plans? - WrightStuff
https://insights.dice.com/2020/07/21/will-h-1b-ban-impact-technologists-plans/
======
droitbutch
Depends largely on whether they also restrict import of digital products. If
they do (which will extremely difficult) then American tech salaries will
generally rise. However, because of the difficulty in restricting data and
communicating with offshore destinations, I suspect this will lead to more
digital jobs going offshore.

